# 243cc Powermore Engine on TB Storm



## Toro-8-2-4

My Friend has a 2 year old Troy-Bilt 2860 Storm with a 243cc Power more engine. 



The connecting rod broke. Off warranty by 1 month and MTD said too bad. I looked on their website and a new replacement engine is over $600



What are good options to repower with?


----------



## RIT333

I thought TB had a 3 year warranty.


----------



## tdipaul

.

If it broke because it was run low on oil the warranty would not apply anyway. 

Predator 212 for $99. The extra cc's wont be missed too much. 

.


----------



## RIT333

Will the predator be an easy swap with a powermore ? Plus he will lose lights and heated hand grips, plus electric start. I have seen powermores on eBay, but certainly more expensive than a predator. Maybe $250 or so.


----------



## JayzAuto1

Any numbers?? On Machine or Engine?? I'll see what I have kicking around. But as you stated, Must have the Big Alternator?? Any idea on Crank size?? 


Thanx, Jay


----------



## 2.137269

check the crank sizes ,found a complete LCT 254cc Storm King
https://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/shop/html/pages/products/snow_blower_engines1816.html

Used by Husqvarna
Cast Iron Sleeve
Recoil & 110 Volt Electric Start with 60 Watt AC Alternator
3/4" x 2-7/16" Keyed Crankshaft
Drilled & Tapped 3/8-24
Has Primer
Fixed Speed
Manual Choke
Dual Ball Bearings
Muffler with Guard
Key Switch
Gas Tank
Carb compliant, for Sale in ALL 50 States


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

I dont know the Crank size. I will have to check. Here is the model number on the machine:


31AM6CP4711

Is that LCT 254 storm king a drop in replacement? Looks like a great price. I assume the shipping must be something like $50 or even more.


Jay, You are still in Walpole. Right?


He is having a commercial shop to look at it but I think they will be priced way over the top to either repair or install the MTD Powermore. I am sure they will be quick to want to sell him a new machine.


Thanks


----------



## JayzAuto1

Sorry, Yes 824. Had surgery last week..... haven't been around much. My shop is in Avon, Live in Walpole (20 minutes away). Hopefully going there tomorrow. I'll see what I have there, Although looking at prices online, those are very tough to beat, ESP if shipping is reasonable!!!! Unfortunately, I have't sold much this season....Otherwise I'd buy 6 of those engines just to finish up projects I had Laying around. I've been putting together Wheel Horse Tractor packages together, with Mower decks, Snowblowers and Tillers. So at least that's kept me busy & in the Game. Keeps me on the road to. Been to NH, ME, RI & CT for the WH hunt. There is usually other equipment out that way also, so I've been exposed to a lot recently. I'll PM you later with some Info.


Thanx, Jay


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

Thanks Jay,


He has a commercial shop looking at it now. My guess is they will steer him into one of their new or used machines. I will keep you posted. I offered to re power it for him if a decent engine emerges.


Thanks again


----------



## crazzywolfie

you should make sure he gets it back even if he buys new. if it is only 2 years old you could probably get at least $100-150 selling it for parts. 

did he possible pay for it with credit card? some offer extended warranty on purchases made with the credit card. not really sure how that stuff works but worth looking into.


----------



## JayzAuto1

824, I have none of those PowerMore 243's. I have the Bigger 340, and some of the 208's. But those 600 Series Blowers acme with Many different types and styles of engines. I'm thinking that 340 came from an MTD 2860, a couple years ago. Plus I have enough of those dead soldiers to put a replacement engine on, plus any belts. covers, or drivetrain parts to make it look factory....... as long as it's red!!!

Surely, the estimate from the retail shop will be eye opening. Or, I have ready-to-blow units in stock, that he can use his for a trade-in. Mostly name brand units. 


GLuck. Jay


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

Thanks for the ideas Crazzywolf. I have not heard back yet. Once I find out what they say to him I will let all know.


----------



## RIT333

Jay - us the 340 a direct swap for a powermore 208 ? How much is a 340 ?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

The commercial shop wanted $1100 to fix it. That tells me they did not want to touch it.


Anyone have a good drop in replacement engine?


I am in the Newburyport MA area. So Southern NH and Boston NS are driveable.


----------



## JayzAuto1

I never made it to the shop today...got tired out quickly. But I'm Definitely headed there in the morning. I've got an ever growing list of parts to check on for other members. And the T/B came with a variety of engines, so I'll check on the different setups, as I have quite a few of those. So i'll have belts, pulleys & cables to make a complete install. I'll check back in in the AM.

Thanx, Jay


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

Thanks Jay. I was at HD today and noticed the same 243cc engine is used on a 26" Cub Cadet. I am sure it is used across the board on a variety of MTD products from Yard Machines to Yard Man to the Huskey at TSC. From the exploded view diagrams it is a 675-wu series engine.


----------



## JayzAuto1

Lowe's is selling a NEW machine for $1000,,,,,, Your rite, that shop did not want the job. Headed to the shop & storage units now. I'll check in with what I have available.


GLuck, Jay


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

I just got the machine in my possession yesterday. TroyBilt Storm 2860.



The shaft is 7/8 diameter about 2 13/16 long. End is tapped for a 3/8-24. It does have a slight step in it about 5/8" out from the engine to locate the tractor drive pulley.


There are 2 number on the shaft. One may be the crank part number but I dont know.


ZS175F/P-B2. 

CJD1706ZY.


On the block it has:
675 WUA
1707031A0375


Anyone local have an appropriate engine let me know. Thanks!


----------



## crazzywolfie

might just have to buy a engine with 1" shaft and get new pulleys in close to same size. i think i have seen engine with the same crank you are talking about but have only seen them in 208cc engine size. they are on sale in store at princess auto for $60. i would guess they go cheap since it an oddball that is kind of useless for anything other than special application. 
https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/208cc-4-cycle-engine/A-p8831380e


----------



## JayzAuto1

It's the 7/8" shaft that's the Stick in the mud.....Well in order to be a 'Drop-In' Replacement. I'm in need of one also....In a Tecumseh/MTD Variety. I've got a lead on a couple, both Single Shaft Engines.... But everyone Thinx they are Gold....Even with no snow on the ground. But I'll keep looking....There is a Bulk Trash Day this weekend in Town....Bound to be some Curb Side Machines. 


GLuck, Jay


----------



## Grunt

JayzAuto1 said:


> There is a Bulk Trash Day this weekend in Town....Bound to be some Curb Side Machines.GLuck, Jay



Get out there early Jay, Mustie1 will be on the prowl. :nerd:


----------



## arienskids

i repowered an mtd with a blown powermore 7/8th shaft engine once, i ended up using a predator 212cc hemi engine from harbor freight and buying new pulleys from tractor supply. the engine was a drop in replacement and even the belts fit the new pulleys


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

that 7/8 shaft is a stick in the mud. If I have to go with a 3/4 or 1" shaft I prefer to stay with the same power level or go higher. If I get another Power More engine can I swap in the alternator.? Not sure if it would work with a LCT or Preditor (which I think is a Loncin engine). Since this machine is 28" wide I prefer to stay with the same size or larger engine. I see Troy Bilt also has a Powermore 272cc engine that they use on their track driven machine.



Thanks to all for the ideas. Keep them coming.


----------

